# [SOLVED] NetworkManager/ModemManager and 3G Ericsson f3507g

## bizonek

Hi

I got issue with NetworkManager with ModemManager and 3G Ericsson f3507g card. It's work on wvdial but not stable. On NetworkManager I cannot enable this device. I think problem is with sending AT command: ATZ (f3507g is not recognize this command). When i remove all plugins on MM and leave only libmm-plugin-mbm.so  (i think this plugin should be respond for communication), modem not found, works only with libmm-plugin-generic.so.

ModemManager - DEBUG

```
modem-manager[10443]: <info>  [1354367438.586209] [mm-serial-port.c:805] mm_serial_port_open(): (ttyACM0) opening serial port...

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.587035] [mm-serial-port.c:874] mm_serial_port_open(): (ttyACM0) device open count is 1 (open)

modem-manager[10443]: <info>  [1354367438.587159] [mm-modem.c:764] mm_modem_set_state(): Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (disabled -> enabling)

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.688185] [mm-at-serial-port.c:334] debug_log(): (ttyACM0): --> 'ATZ E0 V1<CR>'

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.697462] [mm-at-serial-port.c:334] debug_log(): (ttyACM0): <-- 'ATZ E0 V'

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.698156] [mm-at-serial-port.c:334] debug_log(): (ttyACM0): <-- '1'

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.699030] [mm-at-serial-port.c:334] debug_log(): (ttyACM0): <-- '<CR>'

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.714432] [mm-at-serial-port.c:334] debug_log(): (ttyACM0): <-- '<CR><LF>+CME ERROR: 262<CR><LF>'

modem-manager[10443]: Invalid error code: 262

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.714510] [mm-serial-parsers.c:448] mm_serial_parser_v1_parse(): Got failure code 100: Unknown error

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.714541] [mm-at-serial-port.c:334] debug_log(): (ttyACM0): --> 'ATZ E0 V1<CR>'

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.723676] [mm-at-serial-port.c:334] debug_log(): (ttyACM0): <-- 'ATZ E0 V'

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.724155] [mm-at-serial-port.c:334] debug_log(): (ttyACM0): <-- '1'

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.725153] [mm-at-serial-port.c:334] debug_log(): (ttyACM0): <-- '<CR>'

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.737666] [mm-at-serial-port.c:334] debug_log(): (ttyACM0): <-- '<CR><LF>+CME ERROR: 262<CR><LF>'

modem-manager[10443]: Invalid error code: 262

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.737733] [mm-serial-parsers.c:448] mm_serial_parser_v1_parse(): Got failure code 100: Unknown error

modem-manager[10443]: <info>  [1354367438.738000] [mm-modem.c:764] mm_modem_set_state(): Modem /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/0: state changed (enabling -> disabled)

modem-manager[10443]: <debug> [1354367438.738121] [mm-serial-port.c:908] mm_serial_port_close(): (ttyACM0) device open count is 0 (close)

modem-manager[10443]: <info>  [1354367438.738225] [mm-serial-port.c:923] mm_serial_port_close(): (ttyACM0) closing serial port...

modem-manager[10443]: <info>  [1354367438.740752] [mm-serial-port.c:944] mm_serial_port_close(): (ttyACM0) serial port closed
```

NetworkManager - DEBUG

```
NetworkManager[10447]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) starting connection 'Orange'

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[10447]: <warn> GSM modem enable failed: (32) Unknown error

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: prepare -> failed (reason 'modem-init-failed') [40 120 28]

NetworkManager[10447]: <warn> Activation (ttyACM0) failed.

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (ttyACM0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> caught signal 2, shutting down normally.

NetworkManager[10447]: <warn> quit request received, terminating...

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (eth0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (eth0): device state change: unavailable -> unmanaged (reason 'removed') [20 10 36]

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (eth0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (eth0): taking down device.

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (wlan0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: disconnected -> unmanaged (reason 'removed') [30 10 36]

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (wlan0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (wlan0): taking down device.

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (ttyACM0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: disconnected -> unmanaged (reason 'removed') [30 10 36]

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (ttyACM0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> (ttyACM0): taking down device.

NetworkManager[10447]: <info> exiting (success)
```

wvdial - working config

```
[Dialer on]

Modem = /dev/ttyACM0

Init1 = AT+CFUN=1

[Dialer pin]

Modem = /dev/ttyACM0

Init1 = AT+CPIN="XXXX"

[Dialer connect]

Modem = /dev/ttyACM0

Init1 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Phone = *99#

ISDN = 0

Username = internet

Password = internet

Baud = 460800
```

My friend got the same laptop, but installed Ubuntu and this device working correct. I use VPN and many WLAN connection so I need this in one tool. Can sameone help ?

```
[IP-] [  ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.4.1:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r7:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/modemmanager-0.6.0.0:
```

Last edited by bizonek on Thu Dec 06, 2012 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bizonek

I was right, the plugin ericsson-mbm.so cannot connect to device as /dev/ttyACM*. After ModemManager start, use only generic.so, cinterion.so and iridium.so to connect with /dev/ttyACM*.

This is not a solution, only workaround

```
--- src/mm-generic-gsm.c   2012-08-29 16:58:11.000000000 +0200

+++ src/mm-generic-gsm.c   2012-12-02 16:01:27.386972270 +0100

@@ -6908,7 +6908,7 @@

         g_value_set_string (value, "");

         break;

     case MM_GENERIC_GSM_PROP_INIT_CMD:

-        g_value_set_string (value, "Z E0 V1");

+        g_value_set_string (value, "");

         break;

     case MM_GENERIC_GSM_PROP_INIT_CMD_OPTIONAL:

         g_value_set_string (value, "X4 &C1");

```

After emerge with this patch, NetworkManager connect to device and get IP.

Problem is with a PIN, but wvdial solve this issue by:

```
wvdial on

wvdial pin
```

----------

## bizonek

Back to the subject.

Today after update, I have shutdown NetworkManager and kill modemmanager. Put debug mode on ModemManager and use modem cdc-ether in kernel module, use Ericsson MBM plugin. 

Using nm-tool show "cdc-ether" (befor update he show "cdc-acm"). So the problem is with module ??

After restart he start using "cdc-acm" and 3G card is not working again. 

How tell ModemManager to use "cdc-ether" module not "cdc-acm" (if I remove module cdc-acm kernel cannot find device).

----------

## bizonek

Solve, update to kernel 3.6 solve problem

----------

